# Jerry Richardson's oldest son dead from Cancer



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...a-panthers-owner-jerry-richardson-dies-source

He was formerly the head Panthers Stadium LLC from the formation of the team in 1994 until 2009. He and his brother were both forced out because they couldn't get along at that point in time.


----------

